# Took Marybell for a walk today!!



## TheSheepGirl (Nov 3, 2010)

Today I took Marybell for a walk. She did great! We walked for about 15 minutes without stopping and she even stacked up for me. I'm show training, so no leads here. 

I'm going to do well at the fair for sure at this rate.


----------



## ksalvagno (Nov 3, 2010)

Good job! Keep working at it and I'm sure you will do well.


----------

